# Cheese(swiss cheese)-(took me a minute--but I'm slow)



## Millberry (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Winterrider (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 6, 2021)

for both!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 7, 2021)

Millberry said:


> View attachment 479024



Took me 3 reads to figure that one out.  LOL.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 7, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> View attachment 479047



That's hilarious.
Gary


----------

